# Bent Wusthof



## pinot (Jan 11, 2005)

My brand new 10" Wusthof cooks knife took an unfortunate swan dive from (its now superceded storage place) upon the top of the fridge point first straight into the wood floor . (some quick dancing saved my bare feet)

It know has a sharp bend at the very 1/16 " end  

Should I try and bend it back some how ? Or grind/sharpen the damaged section off ?


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Are you any good with a stone? Grinding it down is your only option at this point. If you're not comfortable with it, you can certainly have a professional do it for you. 

The same thing happened to my brand new MAC santoku. Some $#%&@# dropped it, may he burn in #$%*. I'm not bitter.


----------



## pinot (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks , I will take to it with the stone. It will then only be a 9 and 7/8 inch wusthof though


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It will chip off sometime soon if not when you actually do straighten it. As mentioned, just sharpen it off. A file would do it faster then touch up on the stone.

Phil


----------

